# Building OBS Studio 64-bit CMake Error ;o



## Kardall (Aug 14, 2016)

So I can make a CLI version and it compiles fine, but as soon as I enable the UI I keep getting a few errors, and I don't see anything in the "setting up the environment" wiki guide that explains these so...

ImageMagick
  ImageMagick_EXECUTABLE_DIR-NOTFOUND
  ImageMagick_MagickCore_ARCH_INCLUDE_DIR-NOTFOUND
  ImageMagick_MagickCore_INCLUDE_DIR-NOTFOUND
  ImageMagick_MagickCore_LIBRARY-NOTFOUND

Do I have to download the source for that and build it first, maybe put it in the DEPSDIR for dependencies?

I also get a CMake error: Qt5Widgets_DIR-NOTFOUND
But, I see the DLL in the bin folder for 5.6 and 5.7, but I can't find any cmake files for the qtwidgets include anywhere. I found the .h files but ...


```
OBS_VERSION:

Found FFmpeg: C:/obsdep/win64/bin/avcodec.lib (found version "57.48.101") found components: avcodec avfilter avdevice avutil swscale avformat swresample

Jansson >=2.5 not found, building bundled version

Found FFmpeg: C:/obsdep/win64/bin/avformat.lib (found version "57.41.100") found components: avformat avutil swscale swresample avcodec

Using libavcodec for image loading in libobs

CMake Error at obs/CMakeLists.txt:32 (find_package):
By not providing "FindQt5Widgets.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project
has asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by
"Qt5Widgets", but CMake did not find one.

Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5Widgets" with
any of the following names:

Qt5WidgetsConfig.cmake
qt5widgets-config.cmake

Add the installation prefix of "Qt5Widgets" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or set
"Qt5Widgets_DIR" to a directory containing one of the above files. If
"Qt5Widgets" provides a separate development package or SDK, be sure it has
been installed.
```


----------



## Jack0r (Aug 14, 2016)

Mhm, did you set your QTDir in cmake or in windows as a system environment variable as explained in the build instructions?



> QTDIR (Path to Qt build base directory.)
> 
> NOTE: An example Qt directory you would use here if you installed Qt5 to D:\Qt would usually look something like this:
> (32bit) D:\Qt\5.3\msvc2013
> (64bit) D:\Qt\5.3\msvc2013_64


If that is set correctly it should find the Qt5Widgets


----------



## E.K.G (Aug 23, 2016)

Got same error here, any hint?

ImageMagick_EXECUTABLE_DIR-NOTFOUND
ImageMagick_MagickCore_ARCH_INCLUDE_DIR-NOTFOUND
ImageMagick_MagickCore_INCLUDE_DIR-NOTFOUND
ImageMagick_MagickCore_LIBRARY-NOTFOUND


----------



## Jack0r (Aug 23, 2016)

There should be a few NOTFOUND errors, but those are not hindering the build of OBS-Studio:

ImageMagick
Jansson
Libfdk
SpeexDSP
VLC
These belong to some of the sources included in OBS, for example the Noise Suppression filter needs speex to be build and the vlc video source needs the vlc lib, etc.

The original poster had a problem with his QT path as you can see in the error he encountered:
CMake Error at obs/CMakeLists.txt:32 (find_package):
By not providing "FindQt5Widgets.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project
has asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by
"Qt5Widgets", but CMake did not find one.


----------

